# [EVDEV] conflit clavier/souris

## nOps34

Salut à tous

je viens de changer de carte mère+proc et depuis j'ai un pb de périphériques USB:

ma souris et mon clavier sont en conflît, les deux ne marchent pas simultanément

les controllers USB sont apparement pris en charge par le nouveau noyau:

lspci -k -nn

```
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:0100] (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:0101] (rev 09)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation Cougar Point HECI Controller #1 [8086:1c3a] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device [1458:1c3a]

00:1a.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 [8086:1c2d] (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device [1458:5006]

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller [8086:1c20] (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device [1458:a102]

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 1 [8086:1c10] (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.6 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 7 [8086:1c1c] (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.7 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Cougar Point PCI Express Root Port 8 [8086:1c1e] (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Cougar Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 [8086:1c26] (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device [1458:5006]

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge [8086:244e] (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:1c4a] (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device [1458:5001]

00:1f.2 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation Cougar Point 4 port SATA IDE Controller [8086:1c00] (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device [1458:b002]

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Cougar Point SMBus Controller [8086:1c22] (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device [1458:5001]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.5 IDE interface [0101]: Intel Corporation Cougar Point 2 port SATA IDE Controller [8086:1c08] (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device [1458:b002]

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation Device [10de:1200] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device [1462:2382]

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: nVidia Corporation Device [10de:0e0c] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device [1462:2382]

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-EP45-DS5 Motherboard [1458:e000]

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

04:00.0 USB Controller [0c03]: NEC Corporation Device [1033:0194] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device [1458:5007]

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd
```

voici un extrait de mon Xorg.0.log

```
[  4107.610] (EE) ioctl EVIOCGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

[  4107.626] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  4107.626] (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Logitech G9x Laser Mouse"

[  4107.626] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech G9x Laser Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[  4107.626] (**) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  4107.626] (**) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: Applying InputClass "Logitech G9x Laser Mouse"

[  4107.626] (**) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: always reports core events

[  4107.626] (**) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  4107.634] (--) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: Found 1 mouse buttons

[  4107.634] (--) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  4107.634] (--) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: Found relative axes

[  4107.634] (--) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: Found absolute axes

[  4107.634] (--) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: Found keys

[  4107.634] (II) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  4107.634] (II) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: Configuring as keyboard

[  4107.634] (II) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[  4107.634] (**) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  4107.634] (**) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  4107.634] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech G9x Laser Mouse" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  4107.634] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  4107.634] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  4107.634] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  4107.634] (EE) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: failed to initialize for relative axes.

[  4107.634] (II) Logitech G9x Laser Mouse: initialized for absolute axes.

[  4107.634] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Keyboard  (/dev/input/event4)

[  4107.634] (**) USB Keyboard : Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  4107.634] (**) USB Keyboard : Applying InputClass "Logitech G9x Laser Mouse"

[  4107.634] (**) USB Keyboard : always reports core events

[  4107.634] (**) USB Keyboard : Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[  4107.642] (--) USB Keyboard : Found keys

[  4107.642] (II) USB Keyboard : Configuring as keyboard

[  4107.642] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Keyboard " (type: KEYBOARD)

[  4107.642] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  4107.642] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  4107.642] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  4107.642] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Keyboard  (/dev/input/event5)

[  4107.642] (**) USB Keyboard : Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  4107.642] (**) USB Keyboard : Applying InputClass "Logitech G9x Laser Mouse"

[  4107.642] (**) USB Keyboard : always reports core events

[  4107.642] (**) USB Keyboard : Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[  4107.650] (--) USB Keyboard : Found 1 mouse buttons

[  4107.650] (--) USB Keyboard : Found scroll wheel(s)

[  4107.650] (--) USB Keyboard : Found relative axes

[  4107.650] (--) USB Keyboard : Found absolute axes

[  4107.650] (--) USB Keyboard : Found keys

[  4107.650] (II) USB Keyboard : Configuring as mouse

[  4107.650] (II) USB Keyboard : Configuring as keyboard

[  4107.650] (II) USB Keyboard : Adding scrollwheel support

[  4107.650] (**) USB Keyboard : YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  4107.650] (**) USB Keyboard : EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  4107.650] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Keyboard " (type: KEYBOARD)

[  4107.650] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  4107.650] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  4107.650] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  4107.650] (EE) USB Keyboard : failed to initialize for relative axes.

[  4107.650] (II) USB Keyboard : initialized for absolute axes.

[  4107.863] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1680x1050_60.00"
```

je suis sous xorg-server 1.9.5 et je n'ai aucun paramétrage pour les périphériques d'entrée dans mon xorg.conf

----------

## El_Goretto

Tu es sûr de ne rien avoir dans ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/, même pas un fichier pour mettre le clavier en FR?

----------

## nOps34

Non, j'utilise un clavier QWERTY

par contre si je branche le clavier sur le controller USB 2.0 et la souris sur le controller USB 3.0 ca fonctionne

----------

